# they are not poppin&quot;



## woodman

Have done quite a bit of calling my peeps. As far as I see the ground has not warmed enough to warrant any morels yet anywhere in Minnesota. Sure , there has been plenty of moisture, but that just one piece of the equation. Need some sun and warmth and lots of tick spray. Good luck all!!!


----------



## tickcollector

I assure you woodman, they are poppin. I cleaned my first takes last night. Mostly Greys, but did stumble onto an area with some almost past prime yellows that were "rusty". Those were in a meadowy area with a couple dead elms in the middle. I picked maybe 30 mushrooms total and left about that many to grow in the two spots I checked. Good luck, they are out there.


----------



## browning

I can confirm with TickCollector. Picked close to 100 yesterday in SE MN. Steep south facing slopes. Left several small ones but pulled several in the 3inch range.


----------



## shroomtrooper

I agree with both. Only comming up in hot spots in metro, woods no way


----------



## growfindexplore

The Mankato area appears hot, both in temp and morels, based on the group on Facebook. The rest of Minnesota and the Twin Cities don't seem quite ready yet. Sure, people are finding a few, but it seems like largely a waste of time / gas. The overnight temps for the next several days won't help. It's going to be the same as last year for timing, and hopefully, haul.


----------



## fungusrookie

Not even close around mille lacs lake area. night temps are low 30's, day temps are barely getting to 50 degrees and it is constant wind which is keeping everything cool. Leeks are starting but very slow. Probably 1.5 to 2 weeks out in central minnesota and that is if we get sun and warmer night temps.


----------



## woodman

I must say tickcollector and browning that you must be south of the cities. I am due east of the cities and a little north in Wash Co. Probably due to my locations that are located in low areas within my spots all on private land. I tend to stay away from local parks due to too much traffic but have some great South facing slopes that produce every year. It just needs to warm up!! I will respond next week as to my findings as I'm planning a three day hunt. Good luck to all!!


----------



## tickcollector

Woodman, I live in Brooklyn Park, and don't have time to drive far during the week. That's all I can say.


----------



## tickcollector

Also, I hunt primarily private property, but will hit public stuff from time to time. Not if there are 10 vehicles surrounding it though! Or one vehicle with 10 people getting out!! Or if there is fresh, human sign (boot tracks around trees, fresh trash, sunflower seeds, cig butts, crap like that!). I know most on here are friends of nature, but please everyone, keep your trash out of the woods!!


----------



## detroit lakes picker

Question for everyone, Ive only been picking for a couple years now and mostly around the lakes area here. Ive only been able to find the blacks. Do the blonde and grays grow this far north? I would like to see some of those beauties. The blacks dont seem to be as big as a lot of the other kinds. Very very tasty though!! Any info would be greatly appreciated. M happy hunting everyone!


----------



## coding goddess

DLP, oh yeah we got blondes up here.


----------



## tickcollector

DLP, I know you buddy!! Why didn't you just ask me? I've picked all three subspecies up there. If you were patient your little blacks would be medium blacks then bigger blacks. Talk to you soon


----------



## meganlovesmorels

Found some around Henderson!


----------



## fun gus

Central iowa is still popping my areas are around 10 days behind schedule. Highway 20 in iowa is just now hitting early prime. Missouri ran a week late so up your way should be hitting mid season in 5-14 days depending on how far up you are in the state. I'm up by bemidji for Memorial Day so I'm hoping to time it perfect


----------



## shroom god

Definitely prime in the northern third of Iowa. Jumbos below I-80, and some starting to get brittle. IA/MN state line should be hot this coming weekend. Niece found 15 pounds near Manchester yesterday.


----------

